# COMPLAIN TO NYC ABOUT NYC ROAD CONDITIONS



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

As you may of read my post about my accident of hitting a manhole in new york city. I am sick and tired of the roads in new york city. After hitting that manhole and going threw this hassle I want to know if you guys can find the e-mail where I can complain to the city about our road conditions. I can just imagine if my car did not have full coverage I be paying $2595 dollars in damages to my car (dealership of course). I am freaking pissed. If the e-mail is to be found I hope everyone that lives in nyc that posts in this forum may complain with me. I can't stand that we are paying such a high tax rate and the city is doing nothing to our roads but just filling in the pot holes and making our roads even more uneven!


----------



## HBLevine (May 20, 2005)

*NYC roads are the worst*

The roads in the 5 boroughs are the pits. Winter is the worst. I've complained but all they do is say that they will repair it. The DOT website has a link to email the commissioner.

NYC Dept of Transportation 

They also have a pothole specific page that has claim forms and a complaint department link.
Pothole page 

My opinion: It's falling on deaf ears. They don't give a damn


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well if you read my post about my accident you would really feel me, less than 200 miles and hits a manhole the height of a cigarette box. Dam it let me tell you I was freaking pissed. The other day my friend was driving me to my girlfriends house and her Street was having raod construction too. When my friend mad a turn my heart already started throbbing. I was like O SHIT WATCH OUT. So he slowed down, and ended up doging a manhole almost an inch higher than mines. If he didn't see that one, it would of been peace out. Well my insurance company is going to inspect my vechile on monday, hope everything goes well and I can get my car back by the end of next week, if more people see this post from nyc I hope we can all complain at the same time cause am sick and tired of seeing raised manholes now. It scares me everything I see it it gives me 4 digits in my head estimating how much I would need to end up paying just going on that road!


----------



## HBLevine (May 20, 2005)

I do feel for you. A few years ago I blew out a tire on a sunken sewer grate in Queens. But, my car was 4 years old.


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

GX628 said:


> As you may of read my post about my accident of hitting a manhole in new york city.


2 options 

1 Move 

2 Look where your freakin going


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well how are you going to look when your just making a turn. I am complaing about the city should fix there roads and if they do have manholes the height of a cigerette box they should at least put something to level the ground at least that way we don't go there accidents like that. Looking always help but sometimes its unavoidable.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

*Grabby clutch*

Sorry, posted in wrong thread.. DOH!


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Buy a truck.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Option 3 - buy a truck.

Road conditons are shitty all over, not just NY. you almost need a heavy duty suspended truck to avoid having issues with holes and obstacles no matter where you live.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yea your right, but am not a fan of driving big cars. I am just too in love with my altima. Honestly though I still hope there really improve the road conditions in nyc.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

you dont have to drive a big car. A ford ranger is smaller than an alitma. Usually 4WD models have beefier suspensions.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

True, but am not a big fan of ford. Anyways I was thinking about getting bigger rims since right now I am only running on 16inches hopefully it can give me a raise off the ground. Whats weird is that I believe the 3.5 SL has a different suspension than the 3.5se. The 3.5se has a sports tuned suspension and 17inch rims. The 3.5SL doesn't have a sports tuned suspension and 16inch rims for comfort. Whats really wierd is that my 3.5SL sticker says I have sports tuned suspension!


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I feel ya man. That's exactly why i don't drive in NYC anymore. But i have the same problems in suburban Philly too, only the holes aren't as ruthless as NYCs roads. Good luck man.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

I hear i am actually from NY and i lived is Suffolk county. I always remember when i was kid we would drive into Broklyn and the way i would know we there was that the bumpy road would wake me up. It used to be worse but there are still areas that need some work.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

GX628 said:


> True, but am not a big fan of ford. Anyways I was thinking about getting bigger rims since right now I am only running on 16inches hopefully it can give me a raise off the ground. Whats weird is that I believe the 3.5 SL has a different suspension than the 3.5se. The 3.5se has a sports tuned suspension and 17inch rims. The 3.5SL doesn't have a sports tuned suspension and 16inch rims for comfort. Whats really wierd is that my 3.5SL sticker says I have sports tuned suspension!


So buy a toyota, Nissan, whatever floats your boat, they all make great trucks, including ford.

If you get bigger rims, make sure you dont get smaller profile tires, or else you wont raise your ride height at all, youll just have a bigger wheel/thinner tire sidewall with the same ride height.

I think the suspension on the SE and the SL are probably the same, the only difference in ride coming from the wheel/tire combo, and being minor at that.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yea, true that maybe its the tires and wheels. Another reason why I don't want an suv is I can't afford it lols. At first I wanted to get the SE-R but then the price for it was outraegeous and I really disliked the interior. The seats were ugly am not a big fan of two tone. The biggest thing that attracted me of the car was the front and back bumpers they really gave the altima nice look. As far as the more sport tuned suspension, rims and 10 horses on the same engine, those mods will be changed regarless.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree. I put a SER front bumper on my SE. The back SER bumper is nice, but not as big a differnece as the front.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

I could of swore I found a site before that sold the se-r front bumper with a oem paint option, but I forgot the site. If I buy the bumper and get it painted that would cost a bit too much you got any options?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

It cost me exactly $492.86 including sales tax for the bumper cover, lower grille, fog light inserts and paint.

I dont know how you could do it any cheaper than that, unless you have a friend that paints for free. When you go to the nissan parts counter, make sure they give you a 10% discount, which is standard practice with dealer parts to anybody in the know.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow, thats alot. Well yea you do get what you pay for but then I wouldn't want to go threw the hassle having to get it painted while I swore I found a site that offers oem paint on the bumper. If you guys have the site please post it up!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

booohooo.....ive driven my lowered 91 sentra through the city pleeeennnnnntttty of times, and only had one incident that i can bitch about. just slow down and look where youre fucking driving


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I just called the service center, they said there still waiting on the 02 sensor at least they said theres nothing else wrong with the car except the pipe and the 02 and pipe bracket.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NYC AINT GOT SHIT ON ME *****!!!11one!!1parsley!1~ thats a nice new dent in my 3 month old $300 exhaust. i pulled over, looked at it, and kept driving. good luck with fighting the city to pay for it though.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Lolz, well insurance is covering. Hopefully I get my car back on tuesday. Anyways wow. My y pipe looked major fuqed up, even the bracket got yanked down, well at least thats all that got damaged.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i drive from the queensboro bridge (whatever street that takes you to) to 5th ave and take that to 53rd street, and theres some brutal hot mess's in the street


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> COMPLAIN TO NYC ABOUT NYC ROAD CONDITIONS


That will work about as good as complaining to the City of L.A. about crowded freeways...


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey its worth a try, if this forum was populated and a few hundred complaints were made it be nice. Anyways dam it, my 02 sensor didn't come in yet they said I should be able to pick up my car by monday or tuesday. Dam it I want my car back already!!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GX628 said:


> Hey its worth a try, if this forum was populated and a few hundred complaints were made it be nice.


Not to be a downer, but a few hundred complaints about anything in New York would probably be a normal slow day..


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Haha, worth a try though. Dam it man we don't pay taxes for nothing right!


----------

